# Hornets from Hell!



## lindafrog (Jul 1, 2006)

HELP-- we are once again dealing with hornets. This time they are building a nest in the intake vent. It right beside the door to the greenhouse. Each time I open the door they send out attack troops. Spraying with a bomb is out of the guestion. The smell and fumes will drift into the greenhouse. This could be lethal to our frogs and toad. Any and all suggestions for getting rid of these beast will be greatly appreicated.
BTW-- good news on the frog front I just noticed 2 tiny baby frogs in our frog pond. Must be the big frogs are making little froggi.
Happy growing to all
Linda S-


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 1, 2006)

Hornet stings hurt like HELL and cause absolutely absurd swelling.

Do you have one of those claw-on-a-stick things they use for picking apples?

Or any big stick? Just smack it and then run like hell?


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 1, 2006)

found this site, but they're in nw connecticut
http://freeyellowjacketremoval.com
there was a contraption they had pictured one a vacuum. otherwise, they might be able to give some advice
saw another thing somewhere about blowing d.e. into the nest, that'd scare the hell outta me, though...


----------



## Wendy (Jul 2, 2006)

All the sites i read recommended that you use a professional. I feel for you....bees, wasps, hornets and yellow jackets are my biggest phobia. Just reading the articles gave me the creeps.


----------



## Wogga (Jul 3, 2006)

I had to remove a large hanging basketball sized waspnest once. being the young, dumb, wreckless guy that i am, i got a cardboard box with a fitted top piece, covered as much of my skin as possible with long sleeves, jeans, gloves, and a facemask, ripped that bastard off the branch, and popped it in the box. 

from there, i just poured some gasoline all over the box, then put it in another slightly larger box to slow the burning of the cardboard down (make sure all the wasps died first), then burnt em up in a small bonfire. 

i managed to get the guys in a box before too many of the wasps could attack. probably not the most humane method, but it got rid of the wasps. maybe you could do the box thing and then let em go somewhere else if you dont want to kill em?


----------



## Wendy (Jul 3, 2006)

Aaaccckkkkk....I just discovered wasps building a nest on the wood fence....right beside where i get in and out of my truck!:sob: Me thinks hubby will be out tonight with the spray. They've just started the nest so it's pretty small...and squishable since it isbuilt low on the fence. :evil:


----------



## cdub (Jul 3, 2006)

I like Wogga's method! FIRE!! I would wear the same protective clothing and blast the heck out of it with a water hose sprayer, at the same time standing at a good distance. They might get the picture and move somewhere else once you destroy the current residence. Do update us on the situation.


----------

